# Hobbit part 2!!



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

OMG! What a great movie, a must see. 
If you can go to a IMAX cinema do it! the sound of the dragon (Smaug) travels right through you and out of your boots. 
Gonz.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I've been trying to get to see this since it's release, but what with work, Xmas and family visiting I haven't had chance. I'm desperate to see it on IMAX before it's removed. I may even go see it on New Year's Day.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

A good film and I agree a definite IMAX must see,what a cliff hanger though roll on there and back again:thumb:SJ.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

stonejedi said:


> A good film and I agree a definite IMAX must see,what a cliff hanger though roll on there and back again:thumb:SJ.


I think the audience was shocked at the end and wanted more! Nobody said or moved for a couple of minutes. Lol. 
Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

LeadFarmer said:


> I've been trying to get to see this since it's release, but what with work, Xmas and family visiting I haven't had chance. I'm desperate to see it on IMAX before it's removed. I may even go see it on New Year's Day.


Make sure you go mate, and watch it on the IMAX it brings another dimension.
Gonz.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

great gonzo said:


> I think the audience was shocked at the end and wanted more! Nobody said or moved for a couple of minutes. Lol.
> Gonz.


Your right the same thing happened when I watched it nobody was moving:lol:What a cliffhanger though it reminded me of the old batman series,the only difference being you have to wait to the end of 2014 to find out what's going to happen.SJ.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Looking forward to this one as the first one was a bit slow and just setting scene with not a great deal happening


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

We're going tonight not IMAX though


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

danwel said:


> Looking forward to this one as the first one was a bit slow and just setting scene with not a great deal happening


Loads more epic scenes in this one. 
Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Natalie said:


> We're going tonight not IMAX though


What about "D box" that looked really cool?
Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Make sure you all report back after watching!!
Enjoy. 
Gonz.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm going New Years Day. Leaving the family at home and going on my own. With sandwiches


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

LeadFarmer said:


> I'm going New Years Day. Leaving the family at home and going on my own. With sandwiches


Lol. Good call. 
It's quite a long film, I managed to consume a large popcorn large nachos and a large coke. 
Gonz.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Great film watched it in HFR 3D felt like you was in the film.
Like all wasnt expecting it to end like that, cant wait for the 3rd one 
Only a year to go


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Just back, wish we'd watched in 3D now.

Can't believe the end :doublesho


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Went today. Amazing film. Cant wait till the next one, but then I guess thats the end of the story I'll miss these films when they are finished.

Im sure I saw Peter Jackson appear in the opening scene coming out of a building and chomping on a carrot? I know he appeared in LOTR in a similar way.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Turns out I was right...


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

i thought the 3rd one would be a year off again but someone told me this summer? great film lord of the rings still set the bench mark for me, all 3 extended editions back to back whole day gone but well worth it


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I think it's been put back from July to December 17th.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

boooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Roll on Christmas time then!


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Some folk I know have moaned that the film was far too long, but I think if your a real fan of LOTR then these film can't be long enough. Id happily sit there for 4 hours, after all in 12 months time the story will be finished and I doubt that Peter Jackson will make any more films of Tolkins works. Im guessing some people who watch The Hobbit may not have seen the LOTR films? True, they are log films, but its like watching the Directors Cut or Extended dvd versions, only your at the cinema.:thumb: 

Im now re-watching LOTR having just bought the bluray extended dvds, and I think I'll also try and watch all the extra content. Then I'll re-read The Hobbit before the final film is released


----------

